# Wheel / Tire Example Thread for the New Beetle



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

This has been done in a couple other forums so I thought I would bring it over here. 
Due to the difference in the shape and size of the fenders on the new beetle it is a little difficult to take a wheel/ tire combination from a jetta/GTi/golf and imagine what it would look like on a beetle. I am hoping that this thread will give people a good idea of how a particular size wheel and tire combination would look on a beetle as well as the different suspension drops that people have.
Please use the below table to list your combination as well as include a photo or two that shows a good view of how the wheels/tires sit on the car. If everyone can follow this format I think that this could be a great resource for others who are looking to swap out their rollers in the future.
_Since I am not a moderator and can't delete, I would hope that people will not flood this with comments on particular set-ups unless it is a valid question._ 
*wheel make/model:
wheel diameters/widths/offsets
-front:
-rear:
if modular, wheel outer lip/inner barrel
-front:
-rear:
tire make/model:
tire size
-front:
-rear:
suspension make/model:
spacers (if any)
-front:
-rear: *
.
.
*Wheel Offset Calulator!* - figure out the change in offset from one wheel to another.
.
.
As an added bonus, here is a chart showing some of the different offsets people are running here... I will continue to update this as much as I can.










_Modified by bugasm99 at 9:52 AM 1-8-2008_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Wheel / Tire Example Thread for the New Beetle (bugasm99)*

i'll start ...
wheel make/model: TSW Trophy's
wheel diameters/widths/offsets
-front: 18x7 et40
-rear: 18x8 et40
tire make/model: Yokohama Parada Spec2
tire size
-front: 225/40
-rear: 225/40
suspension make/model: Neuspeed Sport on Bilstein Sport


























_Modified by bugasm99 at 4:54 PM 1-2-2008_


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Wheel / Tire Example Thread for the New Beetle (bugasm99)*

wheel make/model: Mille Miglia HT-3 Grey
wheel diameters/widths/offsets
-front: 18x8" ET35
-rear: 18x8" ET35
tire make/model: Kumho Ecsta SPT
tire size
-front: 235/40R18
-rear: 235/40R18
suspension make/model: OEM GTI 20th Suspension
spacers (if any)
-front: None
-rear: None




















_Modified by r0nd3L at 1:14 PM 2-28-2007_


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

wheel make/model: OZ Superleggera Race Silver
wheel diameters/widths/offsets
-front: 18x8" ET35
-rear: 18x8" ET35
tire make/model: Michelin Pilot Sport
tire size
-front: 225/40R18
-rear: 225/40R18
suspension make/model: OEM GTI 20th Suspension
spacers (if any)
-front: None
-rear: None








_Modified by r0nd3L at 1:14 PM 2-28-2007_


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Wheel / Tire Example Thread for the New Beetle (r0nd3L)*

wheel make/model: RH Wheels / AG Cup (Porsche fitment 5x130)
wheel diameters/widths/offsets
-front: 18x8.5 et45 
-rear: 18x10 et54
tire make/model: Pirelli Rosso Asymmetric
tire size
-front: 225/40/18
-rear: 255/35/18
suspension make/model: KW Coilovers Variant 2
spacers (if any)
-front: 25mm (lug pattern adapter -> has 5x100 studs)
-rear: 20mm (lug pattern adapter -> has 5x100 studs)


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Wheel / Tire Example Thread for the New Beetle (bugasm99)*









*wheel make/model:* Rial Daytona Race
*wheel diameters/widths/offsets*
*-front:*18"X 8.5" ET 31
*-rear:*18" X 8.5" ET 31
*if modular, wheel outer lip/inner barrel*
*-front:*(will add at later date)
*-rear:*(will add at later date)
*tire make/model:*Sumitomo HTR+
*tire size*
*-front:*225/40-R18
*-rear:*225/40_R18
*suspension make/model:*Koni Sport Adjustable Coilovers
*spacers (if any)*










*wheel make/model:*Modified steel wheels 
*wheel diameters/widths/offsets*
*-front:*16"X .8.5" ET 31 approx
*-rear:*16" X 10" ET 12 (approx)
*if modular, wheel outer lip/inner barrel*
*_These are aren't modular but I included them for the sake of noting their size and always for bragging rights.._
*-front:*3" / 5.5" (approx) 
*-rear:*4.5" / 5.5" (approx)
*tire make/model:*Falken ZIEX ZE512
*tire size*
*-front:*205/40-R16








*-rear:*225/40-R16








*suspension make/model:*See above

_Modified by 13minutes at 5:37 PM 3-1-2007_


_Modified by 13minutes at 11:20 PM 4-23-2008_


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Wheel / Tire Example Thread for the New Beetle (bugasm99)*

Wheels: Borbet Type VM (F&R)
Wheel dimentions (F&R): 17" x 8", et.35 all around
Spacers: 10mm *rear only*
Tires (F&R): Goodyear Eagle F1 GS-D3
Tire size (F&R): 225-45-17
Suspension: Eibach Pro-Kit springs/ Bilstein Sport struts/shocks


----------



## 1.8T_Moe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Wheel / Tire Example Thread for the New Beetle (Mikes72sb)*

wheel make/model: Keskin KT-1
wheel diameters/widths/offsets
-front:18x8.5 et30
-rear: 18x10 et25
if modular, wheel outer lip/inner barrel
*They're two piece but I don't know the specs
tire make/model: Falken GRB FK 451
tire size
-front: 225/40/18
-rear: 255/35/18
suspension make/model: Bilstein Sport Shocks/Struts with Neuspeed Race Springs
spacers (if any)
-front: None
-rear: None


----------



## SoapBubble (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: Wheel / Tire Example Thread for the New Beetle (bugasm99)*

wheel make/model: TSW Rib
wheel diameters/widths/offsets
-front:19x8 et35
-rear: 19x8 et35
tire make/model: Hankook Sport
tire size
-front: 235/35/19
-rear: 235/35/19
suspension make/model: Spax RSX Coilovers
spacers (if any)
-front: none
-front: none


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Wheel / Tire Example Thread for the New Beetle (SoapBubble)*

*wheel make/model: Mille Miglia Evo 5 (discontinued)
wheel diameters/widths/offsets
-front: 19 x 8 et40
-rear: 19 x 8.5 et35
-weight: [email protected]: Weight on these is about 28lbs each.
tire make/model: Bridgestone Potenza RE050A Pole Position
tire size
-front: 235/35/19 
-rear: 235/35/19 
suspension make/model: Koni Coilovers
spacers (if any)
-front: None
-rear: None*

















_Modified by Billsbug at 4:06 PM 12-7-2007_


_Modified by Billsbug at 5:25 PM 4-11-2008_


----------



## NBSport (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Wheel / Tire Example Thread for the New Beetle (bugasm99)*

lovin this thread, keep em' coming...especially the staggered! Still trying to narrow down my wheel choices, nice to have an idea of what some others look like to compare to. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NBSport (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Wheel / Tire Example Thread for the New Beetle (bugasm99)*

love that pic


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Wheel / Tire Example Thread for the New Beetle (NBSport)*

bump for a good thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It looks like my fronts stick out a lot more then everyone elses... I had to use 25mm spacers in front to clear the aftermarket brakes. It would have been 20mm otherwise (bought wheels from a buddy that had them on a TT roadster).


----------



## NBSport (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Wheel / Tire Example Thread for the New Beetle (gt2437)*

the AG cups I'll admit look pretty good. I assumed since they were a one piece wheel that a 10" in the back wouldn't create much of a lip, but I guess I was wrong. I'm looking at a staggered setup, either 9.5 or 10" in the back, preferably with a step lip. The Rh Zw4's, Zw1's are up on my list right now. ***Keep the pics coming***


----------



## 1.8T_Moe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Wheel / Tire Example Thread for the New Beetle (NBSport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NBSport* »_the AG cups I'll admit look pretty good. I assumed since they were a one piece wheel that a 10" in the back wouldn't create much of a lip, but I guess I was wrong. 

Yeah going that wide with the right offset will still have a big lip. Look at Brocks, they're one piece and have mega dish. I thought those RH/AG wheels were two piece though.


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Wheel / Tire Example Thread for the New Beetle (NBSport)*

The AG's are one piece although they have the look of a two piece. The ZW4's are definitely two piece. That's what my buddy upgraded his TT too when he sold me his AG's. He then had the wheels painted.


----------



## NBSport (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Wheel / Tire Example Thread for the New Beetle (gt2437)*

Good point on the brocks, same with the RH AD cups too. I almost bought those but wanted something 2/3 piece because I plan to have painted/p'coated as well. I found some Schmidt Race 2000's in the classifieds that I'm eyeing up. Black center, 10.5" wide in the back


----------



## phatbeetlebug (Jan 27, 2007)

wheel make/model: MRR-HR2's
wheel diameters/widths/offsets
-front: 19x8.5 ET 35
-rear: 19x8.8 ET 35
tire make/model: Falken FK 452
tire size
-front: 235/35/19
-rear: 235/35/19
suspension make/model: Neuspeed Race springs on Tokico Illumina adjustables


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Keep the discussion to wheels, Bill.


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

The man in black is dead..man!


----------



## gilliganII (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (13minutes)*

I'm gonna come over there and make you two kiss if you don't stop.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Wheel / Tire Example Thread for the New Beetle (bugasm99)*

wheel make/model: C4 Corvette "Saw Blades"
wheel diameters/widths/offsets
-front: 17x8.5 et56
-rear: 17x9.5 et56
Spacers
-front: 25.4 mm adapters, final et 30.6
-rear: 33.2 mm adapters, final et 22.8
tire make/model: Falken Ziex ze512
tire size
-front: 215/45
-rear: 235/45
suspension make/model: KW Variant 2 Coilovers



















_Modified by bugasm99 at 2:39 PM 1-7-2008_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Wheel / Tire Example Thread for the New Beetle (bugasm99)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NBSport (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Wheel / Tire Example Thread for the New Beetle (Billsbug)*

haha, those look sweet!


----------



## 1.8T_Moe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Wheel / Tire Example Thread for the New Beetle (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


x 2
Those are freakin awesome!


----------



## Y2kTurboBug1 (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Wheel / Tire Example Thread for the New Beetle (1.8T_Moe)*

Ebay'd SSW 
17x7.5 F/R
215/45 F/R (Will be moving up to 225/45-they're in da basement)
Pics here--> Y2kTurboBug @ NewBeetle.org
Les


_Modified by Y2kTurboBug1 at 6:48 PM 4-2-2007_


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

Winter set
Sport Edition F2
Front: 16X7 et.35
Rear: 16X7 et.35
Tires:
Front: 205/55 16
Rear: 205/55 16
Summer:
SSR GT7-H
Front: 19X8 et.32
Rear: 19X8 et.32
Tires.
Front 235/35 19
Rear: 235/35 19
Spacers
Front: none
Rear: 5mm on order
Suspension:
Apex sport 60/40 
Front: 2.2 inch lower 
Rear: 1.7inch lower
_note: I had thought for 3 years I had the 40/40 kit but recently was told I had the 60/40. Dunno if I care either way. I like how it looks and works.







_













_Modified by eunos94 at 6:23 AM 4-3-2007_


----------



## NBSport (May 13, 2002)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

Nice, it's back! Hey Josh, by any chance were you at Volksfest a few weekends ago...my brother said he saw a bug with Corvette rims on it. 


_Modified by NBSport at 3:52 AM 5-16-2007_


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

Specs for my new wheels:
Wheels: Mille Miglia Evo5 (F&R)
Wheel dimentions (F&R): 18" x 8", et.35 all around
Spacers: 10mm *rear only*
Note: refinished in Porsche GT Silver by yours truly
Tires (F&R): Kumho Ecsta SPT
Tire size (F&R): 225-40-18
Suspension: Eibach Pro-Kit springs/ Bilstein Sport struts/shocks


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: Wheel / Tire Example Thread for the New Beetle (r0nd3L)*

wheel make/model: OZ Superleggera Race Silver
wheel diameters/widths/offsets
-front: 18x8" ET35
-rear: 18x8" ET35
tire make/model: Toyo Proxies 4
tire size
-front: 225/40R18
-rear: 225/40R18
suspension make/model: Koni/Eibach 1.8"
spacers (if any)
-front: None
-rear: None


----------



## NBSport (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Wheel / Tire Example Thread for the New Beetle (OLD GHOST)*

I guess I can add to the list now as well...
wheel make/model: DZ Exklusiv DZ2
wheel diameters/widths/offsets
-front: 18x 8.5; ET 30
-rear: 18x10" ET30
tire make/model: BFGoodrich KDW2
tire size
-front: 225/40R18
-rear: 255/35R18
suspension make/model: custom made FK kit
spacers (if any)
-front: None
-rear: None


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Wheel / Tire Example Thread for the New Beetle (NBSport)*

Very informative thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It'd be nice to also add the *"Weight"* of each model wheel as well.








"Hollywood"










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 4:09 PM 8-20-2007_


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Wheel / Tire Example Thread for the New Beetle (Billsbug)*

Newest Setup:
Wheels: BBS CH 
Dimensions: 18x8.5 et30 front and back (rear total et20 w. 10mm spacer)
Weight: approx. 25lbs
Tires: 225-40-18 Kumho SPT

























note: BBS CH will clear ECS Stg.2 v.1 or equivalent brakes (TT rotor/boxster caliper)




_Modified by Mikes72sb at 4:02 PM 12-7-2007_


----------



## Breezers (Dec 9, 2006)

Great thread! Wonderful examples!


----------



## socaldetailer (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Wheel / Tire Example Thread for the New Beetle (OLD GHOST)*

Maya STM 3 piece 19x8.5" 35mm offset


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Wheel / Tire Example Thread for the New Beetle (socaldetailer)*

wheel make/model: Luff M1
wheel diameters/widths/offsets 
-front: 19x9 offset 22
-rear: 19x11 offset 22
tire make/model: Toyo Proxes 4
tire size
-front: 215/35ZR19
-rear: 235/30ZR19
suspension make/model: V Maxx Coilovers
spacers (if any)
-front: ECS 5x100 To 5x120 Wheel Adapter W/Hardware(20mm)
-rear: ECS 5x100 To 5x120 Wheel Adapter W/Hardware(20mm)



































_Modified by VR6BUG at 3:52 AM 3-6-2010_


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Wheel / Tire Example Thread for the New Beetle (VR6BUG)*

Audi TT Fat Fives.
- 17x7.5
- ET32
- Rear 5mm spacers.
- 225/45/17 Falken 512's


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Wheel / Tire Example Thread for the New Beetle (bugasm99)*

Here's mine
1999 New Beetle GLS 2.0
Wheel: 6.5J x 16 Votex "Rave" 
Tire: 205/55R 16H Cooper Dominator Touring
Future Wheels are 7x16 TSW Trophys. Once I get them refinished.


----------



## blkpain1.8t (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: Wheel / Tire Example Thread for the New Beetle (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_*wheel make/model: Mille Miglia Evo 5 (discontinued)
wheel diameters/widths/offsets
-front: 19 x 8 et40
-rear: 19 x 8 et40
-weight: [email protected]: Weight on these is about 28lbs each.
tire make/model: Bridgestone Potenza RE050A Pole Position
tire size
-front: 235/35/19 
-rear: 235/35/19 
suspension make/model: Koni Coilovers
spacers (if any)
-front: None
-rear: None*

















_Modified by Billsbug at 4:06 PM 12-7-2007_

I just showed this to my wife....THIS is what a drop top is supposed to look like. It's PERFECT! I'm striving to make her's (Galactic Blue Metallic) pretty similar in stance and attitude. 
Well done sir. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Wheel / Tire Example Thread for the New Beetle (blkpain1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blkpain1.8t* »_PERFECT!






























Not quite perfect, but thx anyways!








Watch for "improvements" shortly.


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (Breezers)*

looks like 10mm spacers in the rear make them stick out like the fronts on stock 17"s .... Gonna have to order me up some of them!


----------



## Eurobeetle (Feb 23, 2008)

wheel make/model:OEM Aristos
wheel diameters/widths/offsets 
-front: 18x7.5 offset ??
-rear: 18x7.5 offset ??
tire make/model: Fuzion Zri
tire size
-front: 225/40R18
-rear: 225/40R18
suspension make/model: Neuspeed Race sprigs on Koni 
adjustables
























why the heck does my car look so much higher than everyone else with springs
????
im getting so mad about it im about ready to buy some Vmaxx.
and there a bunch of dead pics in this thread
i wanted to see the guys car on vmaxx
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by Eurobeetle at 7:01 AM 4-24-2008_


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*









Audi A8 Reps
18X8, ET45
Front Spacers: 15mm
Rear Spacers: 25mm
Falken 912 215/40/18


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Wheel / Tire Example Thread for the New Beetle (bugasm99)*

*wheel make/model:* BBS RS178
*wheel diameters/widths/offsets*
*-front:* 17" x 9.5" et55
*-rear:* 17" x 9.5" et55
*if modular, wheel outer lip/inner barrel*
*-front:* TBD
*-rear:* TBD
*tire make/model:* Falken ziex ze-512
*tire size*
*-front:* 215/45
*-rear:* 235/45
*suspension make/model:* KW Variant 2 Coilovers
*spacers (if any)*
*-front:* 33.02 mm
*-rear:* 38.10 mm










_Modified by [email protected] at 12:31 PM 7-24-2008_


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Wheel / Tire Example Thread for the New Beetle ([email protected])*

Wheels:
Schmidt TH Lines 3 Piece Radinox
18x9 ET 18 front 
18x10.5 ET 21 rear
Tires: 
Falken Ziex
205/40/18 front
255/35/18 rear
No Spacers, No Adaptors


----------



## b-double-e (May 30, 2004)

*Re: Wheel / Tire Example Thread for the New Beetle (vdubstar)*

kinesis super cup 3pc 5x100mm
18 x 9 front (1.5 outer lip/ 7.5 inner)(spacer/adapter 55mm)
pirelli P-ZERO asimmetrico 225-40-18
18x 10 rear (4.0 outer lip/ 6.0 inner)
pirelli P-ZERO asimmetrico 245-35-18
as seen with P-ZWO fitted widened flares
















.
with 15x6 factory mk iv steelies et 35 / tires 205-55-15








.
same wheels & necessary front spacers on stock beetle 1.8t just for reference! (clear the sidewalks







!)
.


















_Modified by b-double-e at 8:44 PM 7-7-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Wheel / Tire Example Thread for the New Beetle (b-double-e)*

keeping it alive.


----------



## PzwoTDI (Apr 6, 2000)

*Re: Wheel / Tire Example Thread for the New Beetle ([email protected])*

*wheel make/model:* Porsche Turbo Twist II Replicas
*wheel diameters/widths/offsets*
*-front:* 18x8.5 et 25
*-rear:* 18x10 et 30
*tire make/model:* Falken Ziex ZE-512
*tire size*
*-front:* 225/40/18
*-rear:* 255/35/18
*suspension make/model:* KW Variant 1 Coils
*spacers (if any)*
*-front:*20mm If I recall correctly
*-rear:* 35mm If I recall correctly


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Wheel / Tire Example Thread for the New Beetle (PzwoTDI)*

Bump from the dead...
Trying to decide on 225/40s or 215/35s for my Aristos...
Fwiw I drive 200 miles interstate a day.


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

meh...
ya know I dont really know how wide Aristos are... 7.5 probably. I don't think they are 8.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (bigsexyTDI)*

Just bumping this to the top. A lot of these pictures are dead, so if possible, could people update their photos. It would be nice to keep this around as a resource.


----------



## Big Shuz (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Wheel / Tire Example Thread for the New Beetle (J.Owen)*

Wheels Rockstarr 557
Size 22x8.5 f/b
Tires 245/30/22; really need 235/30/22
Mods Don't ask cuz I don't know where to begin...
(actually, cut and rewelded the spring cup. Offset ???)


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Wheel / Tire Example Thread for the New Beetle (Big Shuz)*

"they call me Billy White Shoes"...... outkast reference......
lookin good!


----------



## taymk2 (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: Wheel / Tire Example Thread for the New Beetle (hippierob)*

man this is a great thread im looking at a beetle sat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Wheel / Tire Example Thread for the New Beetle (taymk2)*

werd.....










Porsche OEM BBS 
19x8 et57, 22mm adapters http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by hippierob at 10:18 AM 4-18-2010_


----------



## taymk2 (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: Wheel / Tire Example Thread for the New Beetle (hippierob)*

glad too see if i buy this beetle and want to put my 16x8.5 and 16x9.5 rs i wont have to do much work if any


----------



## Big Shuz (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Wheel / Tire Example Thread for the New Beetle (J.Owen)*

Wheels: Rockstarr 557


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Wheel / Tire Example Thread for the New Beetle (Big Shuz)*









*19x8et35* _w 215/35/19_ Toyo
*19x9et40* _w 235/35/19_ Proxes


----------



## Ravers (Feb 17, 2011)

wheel make/model:TSW NOGARO
wheel diameters/widths/offsets
-front:19X8 ET35
-rear:19X8 ET35
tire make/model:NITTO NEO GEN
tire size215/35-19
-front:215/35-19
-rear:215/35-19
suspension make/model:STOCK
spacers (if any)
-front:NONE
-rear:NONE


----------



## jake legend (Aug 10, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## cabriosnap (Apr 24, 2009)

hippierob said:


> werd.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
this beetle looks f*ckin hard on those wheels :thumbup: 

well done sir:beer:


----------



## BillyMagnum (Aug 20, 2010)

bumping an old thread up! lets see some more beetle pictures


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

BillyMagnum said:


> bumping an old thread up! lets see some more beetle pictures


 If you're just looking for "some more beetle pictures", you check out this thread: *New-Beetle-heavy-hitters* :thumbup:


----------



## TR80VW (Oct 17, 2011)

The wifes turbo bug got some shoes


----------



## SONS BUG (Jan 11, 2012)

*car looks good*

my son's in bk also just got a 2000 1.8t had ome trouble with the coil packs and the bolts coming lose on turbo ,would like some info on that ,when you get a chance


----------



## SONS BUG (Jan 11, 2012)

SONS BUG said:


> my son's in bk also just got a 2000 1.8t had ome trouble with the coil packs and the bolts coming lose on turbo ,would like some info on that ,when you get a chance


to mike72sb


----------



## arainaxo (Oct 19, 2010)

This thread is great! Bumping Up 

*wheel make/model:* MSR 087
*wheel diameters/widths/offsets*
- front: 20x7.5 - 40mm
- rear:20x7.5 - 40mm

*tire make/model:* Venezia Crusade HP
*tire size*
- front: 225/30-20
- rear: 225/30-20

*suspension make/model:* H&R Sport Springs










19's in the near future!


----------



## bainkaboom (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm looking to get the new Retro Wheels that come with the 2012 beetles on an '04 TDI beetle, i would like to know if its possible? Not sure if available yet?. Thanks.


----------



## arainaxo (Oct 19, 2010)

Boyfriend works for VW, and from what I understand the 2012 Beetle's lug pattern have changed to match some of the newer models like Passat, (I think.) So you'd have to get adapters to make them fit! The retro piece is a hub cap cover that clips on.


----------



## austinVR (Mar 29, 2009)

BBS LM
18x8 215/35/18 Falken 512
18x9 215/35/18 Falken 512
17.5mm spacers up front
25mm spacers in rear




Axis Pentas
19x9 245/35/19
19x10 255/35/19
No adapters
No spacers




:beer:


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

BBS Super RS
Front: 18x8 ET42
Rear: 18x9 ET50
Adapters: 15mm all around
Tires: Nitto NeoGen 205/40/18 / 215/40/18


----------



## FrankenCar (Dec 1, 2005)

MK4 Avus Alloys 15x6 ET38 
205/75R15 General Grabber AT2 
Small suspension lift


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

Porsche Twists 
Front: 17x7 et55, 30mm adapter, 225/45-17 General Gmax AS-03 
Rear: 17x9 et55, 15mm adapter, 255/40-17 General Gmax AS-03 
Stock Turbo S suspension


----------



## BUDE-beetle (Feb 1, 2013)

*Wheel question*

Wanting to put some bbs wheels which are

17 x 8j et+36 & 17 x 9j et+39 using 20 mm pcd adapters
Will they fit? 

Thanks Matt


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

You'll have quite a bit of poke


----------



## BUDE-beetle (Feb 1, 2013)

SMG8vT said:


> You'll have quite a bit of poke


Is it not worth doing then?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

You can get them filled and redrilled to 5x100 for a similar price as buying adapters. They'd be a near perfect fitment if you didn't need adapters.


----------



## BUDE-beetle (Feb 1, 2013)

Yea good point just need to find some where near to me that does it.


----------



## Nemo's First Mate (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm not sure if anyone can help but I'm looking to get a set of stock Alphards for my new beetle but I'm worried about the poke. I need adapters for 5x100 to 5x112 but i'm not sure what size. 

I'm going from 16x6.5 et 35 to 18x8.5 et 35 in the front and 18x9.5 et 40 in the rear. 

Any suggestions? Thanks for any help!


----------



## Nemo's First Mate (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm thinking 15mm adapters all the way around should be ok?


----------



## kuleinc (May 10, 2009)

Anyone know if Enkei RPF1s in 17*8 or 17*7 will fit with an offset of +45? I don't mind running spacers, but don't want the wheels to stick out, hate that.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Here's some wheels I ran previous to the Super RS's:

2009:










2010:


----------



## dubvlmt (Jun 27, 2008)

18x8.5 front 18x10 rear.


----------



## FrankenCar (Dec 1, 2005)

Put new tires on - I think I found the "reasonable" limit. :laugh:

MK4 Avus Alloys 15x6 ET38
215/75R15 BFGoodrich Mud Terrain T/A KM2
Small suspension lift


----------



## Aceituna (Mar 5, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## OmahaTDI (Jul 8, 2008)

TSW Vortex
17x8 et 35
No spacers


----------



## Garuf (Oct 10, 2015)

Fifteen52 Snowflakes
18x8.5 et35
5mm spacers all round
205/40/18 nankang tyres


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, nice wheels; very low, bagged? :screwy:


----------



## Garuf (Oct 10, 2015)

Yeah it's bagged.


----------



## kuleinc (May 10, 2009)

Way to spend a ton of money on the bags and wheels and cheap out on crappy tires...


----------



## Garuf (Oct 10, 2015)

kuleinc said:


> Way to spend a ton of money on the bags and wheels and cheap out on crappy tires...


:heart:


----------



## kuleinc (May 10, 2009)

eace: :laugh: opcorn:


----------



## crapWagen (Oct 12, 2015)

*mkIII jetta seven spokes*

car: New Beetle (2000) 

wheels: MKIII Jetta seven spoke alloy (15")

Tires: 15" Mastercraft Avenger GT (I forget the dimensions of the tire)

Looks a little goofy, but they DRAMATICALLY improved handling, braking and acceleration over the stock 16" steel crap that was on there. 
Especially for paltry sum of $100 I paid for them on CL, LOL. The ****ty 01M doesn't sound like it is going to fuggen croak going from stand still to third gear now, hah!


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey guys, trying to figure out wheels for the beetle. Snagged these 18x8 et38 reps for free, but the one had a bend that just isn't going to come out. Will 18x8 ET35 look ok on stock suspension or Neuspeed springs? It's just a daily/winter beater but the tires on the steelies need replaced and I figured why not upgrade in the mean time. I have some 225/40r18s ready to throw on whatever I find. 18x8 is ideal but 18x8.5 might work


----------

